# quelle prise USB Legrand choisir ?



## bc2323 (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

premier message, premier dilemme. 
Je veux installer une prise double USB Legrand pour charger iPhone 6S +, iPad Air et Apple Watch, et j'ai un gros doute car la prise existe en deux versions. Une version 2400 mA (norme française) et une version 1500 mA (norme européenne).
Quelqu'un saurait laquelle serait la plus adaptée ?

Merci
bc


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Janvier 2016)

La 2400 mA pour charger plus vite l'iPad...

Cela n'a rien à voir avec les normes, ce sont des puissances différentes simplement (en fait dès intensités différentes si on est rigoureux...)

L'iPad se chargera aussi avec le 1500mA mais plus doucement...


----------



## daffyb (8 Janvier 2016)

Pourrais tu donner les références ?
Il s'agit, si j'ai bien regardé, de question de design et de place prévue.
Si le design et la place sont ok pour la version 2400mA alors prend celle ci.
J'ai la version 1500mA en module Mosaïc et j'en suis totalement satisfait.


----------



## bc2323 (8 Janvier 2016)

Merci de vos réponses.
ma seule crainte était d'épuiser plus rapidement la batterie de mon iPhone.
en termes de références, il y a la Prise double Céliane pour chargeur USB - 1500 mA (ref 067462)
http://www.castorama.fr/store/Prise-double-chargeur-USB-Blanc-CELIANE-prod11830087.html
normes européennes 

et la prise prise de courant + chargeur universel 2 USB 2400 mA (ref 067106)
http://www.materielelectrique.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=067106
norme française

voilà, vous  savez tout.
merci


----------



## daffyb (8 Janvier 2016)

Pas de soucis. Prends la version 2400 mA si elle te convient en terme d'encombrement.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Janvier 2016)

Les deux sont aux normes françaises, sinon interdit d'être vendu sur le territoire... Le marketing des 2 sites ne cite juste pas la même chose...

Les produits Celiane sont jolies et fiables, j'en ai chez moi (prises et interrupteur). J'aime beaucoup leur design même si ils ne sont pas données...


----------

